# SeaView background adhesive frustrations *pics*



## dudeabides (Jun 10, 2011)

About a month and a half ago I put my background on my tank with meticulous detail paid to making sure it was the perfect size, no oily fingerprints on it, the SeaView was spread evenly and with my girlfriend helping me we used credit cards to remove all the airbubbles. It appeared to be perfect for about a month, then the air bubbles began. They start at the top or bottom or side and they grow until they reach the other side of the tank. Now when I look at my tank that is all I see My questions are:

1. If you have used Seaview before, is this typical?

2. Anyway to fix this?

3. Should I just give up on a background and paint the back black or blue?

http://www.pixoload.de/?di=613110150132

http://www.pixoload.de/?di=613110150491

http://www.pixoload.de/?di=4131101506811


----------



## heyzeusbrains (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Dude:

I also used the Sea View to apply an all black background, about three weeks ago... looked good until a couple days ago it developed a big vertical run at the top of the tank going about 5 inches down. I tried reaching back behind the tank with a credit card but it keeps re-appearing..

I figure I'm going to have to re-apply at least half of the background with some more Sea View, but to do that I'm going to need to move the tank away from the wall...

Meanwhile the run / air pocket in the background keeps getting bigger....


----------



## Steev (Jun 20, 2011)

The stuff is a waste of time/money and patience... I bought some at discount to test on a 30 gallon and same thing kept happening.

I say tape it or better yet paint the back beautiful black 8)


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Steev said:


> The stuff is a waste of time/money and patience... I bought some at discount to test on a 30 gallon and same thing kept happening.
> 
> I say tape it or better yet paint the back beautiful black 8)


+1, but if black isn't op's style, a nice blue works too. A while back I painted my first tank and it is incomparable to a background, much better finish IMO. I'm painting every tank I have from here on out.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

3D background or tape background. I hate messing with the oil. I will never use it again.


----------



## dudeabides (Jun 10, 2011)

I broke down and peeled the background off this morning, it was obvious that there is no fixing this judging from the crevices in the background that the air pockets made, sigh.

My background was painted blue before I tried this Seaview experiment, (see pic below) So I guess i will go back to that, or perhaps black, haven't decided yet.

Now comes the task of emptying the tank and painting indoors, what a nightmare that will be.

So my next question:

Can I paint the back of my tank with a brush/roller? or is spray paint better? i.e. will I see brush strokes if I use a brush?

http://www.pixoload.de/?di=8131108581210


----------



## dudeabides (Jun 10, 2011)

heyzeusbrains said:


> Hey Dude:
> 
> I also used the Sea View to apply an all black background, about three weeks ago... looked good until a couple days ago it developed a big vertical run at the top of the tank going about 5 inches down. I tried reaching back behind the tank with a credit card but it keeps re-appearing..
> 
> ...


From the looks of the background I peeled off today, those air bubbles will never go away, you have not choice but to paint if you are a perfectionist like me


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

You can use a brush to paint (or a roller for large tanks) it will just take multiple coats. I use plain old acrylic paint on my tanks since it is easy to remove if I change my mind. The coating isn't as durable as spray paint, but is really easy to touch up if you see a scratch.

The other benefit is you can just tape off the trim, pull the tank away from the wall, and paint it while it is setup with no worries about fumes killing fish.


----------



## cdavitt (Apr 4, 2011)

+1 on a brush or roller should work fine. Just be prepared to do 3-4 coats and you should be good. I used a water based latex paint and it is very easy to remove with a razor blade if needed.


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

I painted my 20 gallon and 29 gallon while they were running with latex paint and a roller. Just make sure to tape some newspaper or plastic to the wall to avoid a mess. It definitely takes a few coats, but there aren't any strokes or smears to see.

Once you go black (paint that is) you'll never go back (to paper backgrounds).


----------



## dudeabides (Jun 10, 2011)

Excellent advice from all, def good news on being able to use a roller, will save me some headache.

Im actually starting to like the look of no background, it gives the tank more depth, almost like it extends to the wall.

I'm gonna clean up the wiring behind it and take a pic, let you guys tell me what you think, do a comparison type thing. Post that tonight.


----------



## dudeabides (Jun 10, 2011)

OK, opinion time before I commit to something. I'm kind of liking the look of the no background but I am torn.

Should I go with the blue background (First Pic) or the no background (Second Pic)?

and if anybody would post some pics of tanks with painted black backgrounds that would be highly appreciated.

http://www.pixoload.de/?di=313111118135



http://www.pixoload.de/?di=15131111170315


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

My vote is for some kind of bg. I have never used a bg until this year but I feel like there's a better look to a tank with a bg. Unless it's a tank that is in a wall that divides two rooms of course. You have a nice tank either way so you can't go wrong.


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Here are the pics, had to find them,
Painted:









Vinyl:









Hope this helps.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

dudeabides said:


> I broke down and peeled the background off this morning, it was obvious that there is no fixing this judging from the crevices in the background that the air pockets made, sigh.
> 
> My background was painted blue before I tried this Seaview experiment, (see pic below) So I guess i will go back to that, or perhaps black, haven't decided yet.
> 
> ...


----------

